# HaHaHaHa......... Dad teaches daughter a lesson!



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Turn about is fair play!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good for him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

will be showing this to my stepson this evening...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My kids never even tried that "I'm entitled" BS with me cause they knew what would happen the split second after trying. My boot disappearing up their poop chute!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Dude will be in jail by tomorrow am. lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Dude will be in jail by tomorrow am. lol


that's the truth

message was correct, delivery was a poor choice

you don't get out a gun and start shooting things, geeze...better effect would have been to give the laptop away to another kid, donate it to a Church, sell it
anything but get out a gun and start shooting


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Just showed it to my daughter. She understands completely. Mom was watching it wth us.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

bill said:


> that's the truth
> 
> message was correct, delivery was a poor choice
> 
> you don't get out a gun and start shooting things, geeze...


Why not??? He owns it, he can do what he likes with it. I think it brought the point across and it had a major impact.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*Jail?*



boomgoon said:


> Dude will be in jail by tomorrow am. lol


 You're kidding, right? Why would he be in jail? I love his message.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I loved it, even put it on my Facebook wall. Can't wait for mine to see it. Jail? Get real!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

HunterGirl said:


> You're kidding, right? Why would he be in jail? I love his message.


X2. I don't disagree with him at all. He was calm and composed and accurate in more ways than one. I wouldn't shoot the laptop but only because I know someone that could use it. However, I love the fact that he called her out using the same medium (Internet) that she used to play the victim and drama queen. I wish I could've done that a few times! I say, well done!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hahahahahaha that is friggin great!!!! i would have loved to see her face when she found her laptop shot ta *****


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Gator gar said:


> Why not??? He owns it, he can do what he likes with it. I think it brought the point across and it had a major impact.


if a true video, then it's made for his daughters friends, not his daughter....the message is if you don't like a situation, it's ok to shoot things..or if you upset Dad, shooting is an option

it is his computer, he can and did what he wanted...smashing it with a hammer would have been just as effective if he had to destroy it

I just can not think of any valid reason to ever bring a gun into a situation unless you are hunting, plinking (don't think this qualifies) self defense or offense

He seems to not take gun ownership serious.

I think this is a situation where the liberals could think the kid is in danger. Her dad is shooting things on video and putting them up for her friends.

I don't want to be lumped in with him as a gun owner. As a Father, I understand and support his decision. But no way could I support him firing off a few rounds to make a point.

She was "grounded" a few months for something he can not even remember...serious?

There is more to this story


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> X2. I don't disagree with him at all. He was calm and composed and accurate in more ways than one. I wouldn't shoot the laptop but only because I know someone that could use it. However, I love the fact that he called her out using the same medium (Internet) that she used to play the victim and drama queen. I wish I could've done that a few times! I say, well done!


X2


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I think he should have made her watch him destroy her computer, phone, and camera.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The guy using a firearm as part of the punishment for his kid just seems a little extreme to me. I hope that she doesn't ever have to come home and tell him that she is pregnant.


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

Geaux BigGelvis. Why is everyone so upset about a laptop, that will be outdated in 6 mo.
Besides it's not a Mac.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone needs a used laptop?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bill said:


> if a true video, then it's made for his daughters friends, not his daughter....the message is if you don't like a situation, it's ok to shoot things..or if you upset Dad, shooting is an option
> 
> it is his computer, he can and did what he wanted...smashing it with a hammer would have been just as effective if he had to destroy it
> 
> ...


I disagree. He was very safe in the use of his firearm and I think it drove the point home in a convincing manner.

Probably all a bunch of BS anyway. It will likely turn out to be a hoax.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

I like this guy. I only wish he would have used a 12 gauge shotgun loaded with buck shot. That would have been cool!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess I must be too much of a *******. Gun shooting to me is no big deal. Being around gun shooting is no big deal. I don't need a reason to shoot a gun out here in the woods/country. It's just a natural thing to do and if it happens to be used in bringing home a point, then POW POW!!! POW POW POW POW!!!! I might just go unload a clip off the front porch, just for the heck of it. Why not???


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Loved it.

How long before one of the resident badasses come in talk about how if they were the laptop they would of shot him first


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

bill said:


> that's the truth
> 
> message was correct, delivery was a poor choice
> 
> ...


I think he shot the laptop to see if those hollow points would penetrate the laptop to see what kind of stopping power they had.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope this video is real, and a parent that has actually had the nuts to stand up to some of there spoiled teens that have disrespeted them or any one of authority. About the gun, Big **** deal! If my father would have found that when I was a kid I would have been poopin computer keys for a yr, and he wouldnt have cared if the world was watching.....


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Would that be considered an ethical shot? Maybe he should have only shot the mouse pad.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool, kids these days need to have a little more respect.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bill said:


> She was "grounded" a few months for something he can not even remember...serious?
> 
> There is more to this story


I know for a fact my dad doesn't remember every reason I was grounded. Partially because he is getting old and cant remember stuff. :spineyes: sorry dad you said it.. not me. Haha.



FISHROADIE said:


> Cool, kids these days need to have a little more respect.


I agree. My dad never had to do this, but he still laid the law down(and the hand on my behind many times) and I got the point. Luckily, I got to see my sister pull the "entitled" card one day, and we still laugh about it years later and I say I learned quick from her mistake. Parents these days are too worried about being "politically correct" and therefor kids have no respect. I'm still young, but old enough to see a huge difference in how kids acted when I was younger, and how they act now. If every parent was like this and laid it out for their kiddos, the world would be a better place. No if, and, or but about it.

This parent made himself clear... crystal clear. <- Favorite response my dad always used.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It's apparent where the little gal got her biatchiness from. Daddy ain't any better.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Aim*

Did he miss once?


----------



## Scottyboy (Mar 9, 2010)

Good job, hope the kid learns something from this. And whats the big deal about him shooting his own PC. Watch TV or the news!!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Does he have a stutter, or is it the video?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

tentcotter said:


> Did he miss once?


Shot it in one of the holes he had already made.

Mark my word, the bleeding hearts will turn this into a veiled threat to shoot her if she doesn't clean up he act.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> Shot it in one of the holes he had already made.
> 
> Mark my word, the bleeding hearts will turn this into a veiled threat to shoot her if she doesn't clean up he act.


No he didn't. The shot was through the white label on the top.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Pattillo said:


> No he didn't. The shot was through the white label on the top.


You're right. Hey, I watched it first on an iPhone. Can see it plenty good on the big monitor.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Does he have a stutter, or is it the video?


He sounds really really ****** to me.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

the only thing that I thought would have made it better was if it was a single 12ga...shot hahahaha but city slickers are going to have a ball with this...poor child is in danger...anyone wants to take bets on it!


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> if a true video, then it's made for his daughters friends, not his daughter....the message is if you don't like a situation, it's ok to shoot things..or if you upset Dad, shooting is an option
> 
> it is his computer, he can and did what he wanted...smashing it with a hammer would have been just as effective if he had to destroy it
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you on this one. I spend allot of time teaching my son to be responsible shooter. That it is a tool and should only be used for specific reasons.

This parent is using a weapon to express an emotion, that's what it comes down too. Thats not something you want to teach a teenager.

The message was 100% correct but, I aggree that it could have been delivered in a different way.

Plus he could have just taken the PC apart and turned it into a windows Tablet.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-tablet-pc-from-an-old-laptop/


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

I think its great that he handled it "his way". Seems like these days its more common for people to be overly concerned with what some wuss a thousand miles away will think. If the law gets involved because he shot his laptop on his property,(with a safe backstop and "exploding" bullets!) then thats a sad commentary on our society. 
Now if he had her balance the laptop on her head, and then shot it... well thats different.

Now his daughter will probably run away and join the circus, ...as a topless juggler,become hooked on meth and keystone light, get pregnant and give birth to a little democrat. Then move back in with dad as a last resort. AND STILL WHINE ABOUT SWEEPING THE FLOOR!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Why would he spend half a day and $130 to upgrade the software and then shoot it? I think I am going to have to call BS on that one. And why would you make your daughter go get a job at the age of 15. You can't even legally get a job in some states at that age. Wouldn't you want your daughter to concentrate on school instead of working. I am a parent myself, my kids are not teenagers yet but I have to believe that my parenting ways when they are young will teach them respect, honesty, the value of a dollar and that nothing comes easy and you have to work hard for the things you want in life. Everybody and every culture have different ways of parenting. Not saying his way is wrong but I think this will do nothing but push his daughter further away from him.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

That's some good parenting right there! Too bad his daughter can't see how much her parents lover her.....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Why would he spend half a day and $130 to upgrade the software and then shoot it? I think I am going to have to call BS on that one. And why would you make your daughter go get a job at the age of 15. You can't even legally get a job in some states at that age. Wouldn't you want your daughter to concentrate on school instead of working. I am a parent myself, my kids are not teenagers yet but I have to believe that my parenting ways when they are young will teach them respect, honesty, the value of a dollar and that nothing comes easy and you have to work hard for the things you want in life. Everybody and every culture have different ways of parenting. Not saying his way is wrong but I think this will do nothing but push his daughter further away from him.


He shouldn't HAVE to make her get a job,,,,If she wants these things she should find a way to get them herself.....When I was 13 I was crawling in lakes at night to find golfballs to clean and sell just to pay for fishing and hunting gear....This girl needs a lesson like this to learn a little respect!


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe he should of watched this first. Makes sense.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Agree 100% He got his point across to his daughter, his way. Like he gives a **** what anyone else thinks anyway. Good for him.



txsharkbait said:


> I think its great that he handled it "his way". Seems like these days its more common for people to be overly concerned with what some wuss a thousand miles away will think. If the law gets involved because he shot his laptop on his property,(with a safe backstop and "exploding" bullets!) then thats a sad commentary on our society.
> Now if he had her balance the laptop on her head, and then shot it... well thats different.
> 
> Now his daughter will probably run away and join the circus, ...as a topless juggler,become hooked on meth and keystone light, get pregnant and give birth to a little democrat. Then move back in with dad as a last resort. AND STILL WHINE ABOUT SWEEPING THE FLOOR!


----------



## 68PVM (Sep 22, 2010)

I personally loved it..........just last night the 17 year-old came in ranting and raving, demanding we bow to him....just days before that his dad bought him and his sister new smart phones, pays ungodly amouts of money for him to have a high dollar hobby, and is running out to buy a new printer today to please him.
I'm not a fan of the "give it all to me NOW" generation.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Dude will be in jail by tomorrow am. lol


Dad would love for me to be on that jury!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

CM said:


> Maybe he should of watched this first. Makes sense.


"

I think this says it all! "Don't have a grandson with a dog collar.":cheers:

Wonder if the dad has a Facebook page, we should post this on his "wall"


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Just curious, does anyone think this starts with the parenting when the kids are at a young age? Does this have anything to do with the parents being divorced and the kids are getting different kinds of discipline or upraising from mom and dad? What I am trying to get at is that the parents may have split when the kid was young and she kid stays with the dad. But when she is with mom, mom lets her get anything she wants and acts anyway she wants. But when she goes back to dad and dad puts his foot down, she wants to act like rebel and say "mom doesnt make me do chores, mom lets me do this and that, mom gets me anything I want." What y'all think?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think very effective and hilarious


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

He told her he was gonna put a bullet through it if she F'd up again. He had to go through with it or she would always call his bluff. Good video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too many pc,obama loving,tree hugging hippies out there right now. F em! Mind there own business. They don't like it don't watch it. My son went through window one day and stuck his tongue out at me on his way out and new he could stand in street and I wouldn't beat his *** in public. I got a hammer and smashed his $60. MW3 ps game right in front of him. Problem solved!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Only thing I see wrong was his weapon of choice.....I would have used a 12ga...WW


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> He told her he was gonna put a bullet through it if she F'd up again. He had to go through with it or she would always call his bluff. Good video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Too many pc,obama loving,tree hugging hippies out there right now. F em! Mind there own business. They don't like it don't watch it. My son went through window one day and stuck his tongue out at me on his way out and new he could stand in street and I wouldn't beat his *** in public. I got a hammer and smashed his $60. MW3 ps game right in front of him. Problem solved!


Good for you! Have some green!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Did I just waste 8 min of work time on this?? O well. For being an "IT" guy im wondering why the heck it took him 6 hrs to upgrade a laptop?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

He cusses about his daughter cussing. Go figure.


----------



## PADRE24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome video, hopefully will inspire other parents


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i would have added Tanerite into the mix.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> i would have added Tanerite into the mix.


What is it with hunters and tanerite? LOL!! Seems to be happening more and more.


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

Best lesson I was ever taught involved my Dad,A pistol, and a little bag. Never touched the stuff again!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I didn't see a fence so it was definately fair chase.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not a parent but smoking when you have children seems like an awfull way to set an example. That lap top could have been donated to a needy family instead of being destroyed. Also I'm pretty sure the word responsibilty doesn't have a pause in the middle. Sounds like a drama queen being raised by a drama queen.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Bozo said:


> It's apparent where the little gal got her biatchiness from. Daddy ain't any better.


X2
.


Miles2Fish said:


> Too bad his daughter can't see how much her parents lover her.....


X2
. 


CAPSIZED said:


> Agree 100% He got his point across to his daughter, his way. Like he gives a **** what anyone else thinks anyway. Good for him.


How about his daughter...?
.


68PVM said:


> I personally loved it..........just last night the 17 year-old came in ranting and raving, demanding we bow to him....just days before that his dad bought him and his sister new smart phones, pays ungodly amouts of money for him to have a high dollar hobby, and is running out to buy a new printer today to please him.
> I'm not a fan of the "give it all to me NOW" generation.


Sooo.....who is responsible for having raised the child thus far...?

This guy showed his daughter that he was a more powerful child than his daughter. Children learn by example, a fact older than the ages. He showed her it is OK to indiscriminately trash other people's possesions. He at one time *gave* the laptop to her. All of you who think he's entitled to take it back, or do as he pleases with it, go around and take back anything you gave someone else and see how they view you afterwards and I don't want to hear any cr*p about others not being your children. You are teaching life lessons here. Some day her eventual ex will pizz her off and she'll blow through a stop sign (because she has seen that satisfying anger trumps all else) and 'T' bone your car's back seat where your God kissed angle of a grandchild is and the result will be grim.

Teach your children well and with love and for all our sakes start before they are teenagers.

.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to go put on my rubber boots, it's getting deep in here. haha


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

That guy looked like InfamousJ......But he sounded a lot more literate


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What a t-t-t-t-tool.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Notice everything he took issue with or torqued up about had a dollar value that he placed on it. 

He so cheap he can't afford to be loved by his own kin. 
He's mad that she wants to be paid for chores
He's mad that she wants a new phone cord
He's mad that she wants a new phone battery
He's mad he spent money on software
He's mad he spent money on bullets to "kill" a computer

I don't think he brought up one thing he was really mad about that he didn't put a dollar figure on.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm going to go put on my rubber boots, it's getting deep in here. haha


X2


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

That little video has apparently become the top watched and commented thing on the net right now! World - Wide - Web it is.

There is another post that has a link to his face book page where he responds to the media's questions, pretty well spoken I think.

Its worth finding, just to read that part (media response)
Might even change the opinions of some of the negative people out there....Naaaah!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

"Fat, Drunk and Stupid is no way to go thru life."
Learned that from a movie about college.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

just seen it on the news, H E L L yea


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Same here on the 5:00 news.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

FREON said:


> That guy looked like InfamousJ......But he sounded a lot more literate


I'll agree on that.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> just seen it on the news, H E L L yea


CPS is gonna love this.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beaucp said:


> CPS is gonna love this.


why do you say that? he didn't hurt the kid, he just shot her laptop,lmao


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Because there's a video on YouTube of him shooting his daughters laptop. So these Obama supporters are gonna say,"what if he decides to hurts the kid?" or some other bs like that, or Look, dads got a gun. Let's get the kid outa there before someone gets hurt. ANd when the news gets ahold of it, they're gonna hype it up to something really bad.

My dad would've done the same thing he did.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

beaucp said:


> Because there's a video on YouTube of him shooting his daughters laptop. So these Obama supporters are gonna say,"what if he decides to hu the kid?" or some other bs like that. Look, dads got a gun. Let's get the kid outa there before someone gets hurt. My dad would've done the same thing he did.


ok


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Bozo said:


> It's apparent where the little gal got her biatchiness from. Daddy ain't any better.


Now I know why you use "Bozo" as a name...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to the guys FB page and he has had the police called on him, CPS has come to his house (numerous times apparently). Both agencies demanded to see his guns and how they are stored...Then had a social worker come in to question his daughter to make sure she wasnt "abused....Then CBS called him to ask about doing a TV show on his family.... Jeezus, what is this world coming too? And all of his posts have like 1200 comments... People never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

bzrk180 said:


> I went to the guys FB page and he has had the police called on him, CPS has come to his house (numerous times apparently). Both agencies demanded to see his guns and how they are stored...Then had a social worker come in to question his daughter to make sure she wasnt "abused....Then CBS called him to ask about doing a TV show on his family.... Jeezus, what is this world coming too? And all of his posts have like 1200 comments... People never cease to amaze me!


What did he expect? Attention.

This was/is clearly a ploy to attract attention.

Shoot your daughter's laptop up with all the rounds you got, then take a wizz on it for doing what he 'claims' she did.

Whipping out a camcorder to video what should be kept within the confines of the family....well that's just a moronic publicity stunt.

He may claim to have posted it for her 'friends' on FB to watch...no.

If he were really concerned he would have left it with his daughter, preaching to her friends isn't going to do anything. That's assuming any of this is real! I don't think that dumb ******* could spell facebook, no less, be an IT professional.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounding_7th said:


> What did he expect? Attention.
> 
> This was/is clearly a ploy to attract attention.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am sure it was all part of an ultimate plan to get him recognition on the web.....Whatever!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

bzrk180 said:


> Yeah, I am sure it was all part of an ultimate plan to get him recognition on the web.....Whatever!


Yet it's completely rational to punish your child via youtube?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

sad2smJust think of the poor kids who's parents arent getting visits from CPS and their welfare is in jeopardy because they are spending time on this guysad2sm
^^sarcasm in case you are thick headed^^

Gimme a friggin break, The guy did take it to the extreme, but did nothing wrong, bunch of liberal idiots gonna make him out to be hitler when its all said and done.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Navi said:


> sad2smJust think of the poor kids who's parents arent getting visits from CPS and their welfare is in jeopardy because they are spending time on this guysad2sm
> ^^sarcasm in case you are thick headed^^
> 
> Gimme a friggin break, The guy did take it to the extreme, but did nothing wrong, bunch of liberal idiots gonna make him out to be hitler when its all said and done.


I agree.

I question the authenticity of this video.
If this guy is for real, heck yes CPS should be there. This is not parenting, this is a 'cry out loud' in play. I got whipped with just about everything you could think of growing up...did my old man take pictures and go show the neighborhood? No. And that is my point, if this guy is even for real, he just plays into the 'facebook' generation by posting his idiocy on youtube, THAT WAS HIS CHOICE. As was his daughter's to have allegedly posted such things on FB. By the way, I DO NOT have a facebook nor will my children ever have one....h:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I loved it!!! He had told her in the past to stop posting **** like that. She obviously thought she could get away with it again. Looks to me like he was a man of his word and put some reality to it. Kids these days need a wake up call. When I was growing up if I didnt like the way things were in the house.."Get out and make your own way" Gives perspective.. Now days if you tried that with kids you'd have CPS knockin at your door claiming that Your a bad parent because you kicked your kid out of the house. BS! Hats off to the guy for standing up and not taking anymore of her BS. BTW, Love the part where he says.."Mom said put one in there for her...POW!" LOL...Dip


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

If more parents knew what their little angels were really doing behind their backs more parents would be more like him.

To many I want it and I want it now, gotta keep up with the other spoiled brats out there today.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

There is more to this story ... being defiant probably started long ago and was never stopped by the parent at home, then.

I've seen this picture before. Defiant kid then gets into drugs gets pregnant, drops out of school, marries a low life and lives on the government teat. Hopefully that doesn't happen in this case and she wises up.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

He needs to get her Directv so that he don't get a grandson with a dog collar.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought was great, an even more fitting finally would be to frame the shot up laptop and frame it in her room permaintly where she would have to see everyday.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I nominate him for Father of the Year!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Krelb said:


> If more parents knew what their little angels were really doing behind their backs more parents would be more like him.
> 
> To many I want it and I want it now, gotta keep up with the other spoiled brats out there today.


if only the parents knew what their kids are doing on the WWW behind their backs:cop::cop::cop:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone else updated their list of liberals from this thread?


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Po Boy said:


> He needs to get her Directv so that he don't get a grandson with a dog collar.


Don't have a grandson with a dog collar


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good for him. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------

